# Immigrant workers leave struggling Spain



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Immigrant workers leave struggling Spain - CNN.com

Interesting article from CNN, although nothing new for us who live here.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If I became a Spanish citizen, would I be able to emigrate to Argentina I wonder?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> If I became a Spanish citizen, would I be able to emigrate to Argentina I wonder?



Lots of people of British heritage in Argentina, even a town named Rawson which was named originally named Trerawson by the Welsh colonists. Argentina almost became a British colony, but the local populace resisted somewhat, now they wish the hadn't, when comparing their, somewhat impoverished existence with that of Canada, Australia or New Zealand.

Ask at the Argentine Embassy. 

The immigrants aren't leaving here, Venezuela, Ecuador or Colombia does not appeal to the many that are working here.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Immigrant workers leave struggling Spain - CNN.com
> 
> Interesting article from CNN, although nothing new for us who live here.


To the side of that article I was just looking at this;
European public debt at a glance - CNN.com

Topping the European debt league is Greece with 142.8% government debt to GDP ratio, followed by Italy (119.0%), Belgium (96.8%) Ireland (96.2%), Portugal (93.0%), Germany (83.2%), France (81.7%) Hungary (80.2%) and the United Kingdom (80.0%).
& Spain has a ratio of 61% : Hmm ? So why are they picking on Spain ? Must just be for the economic prospects .


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Lots of people of British heritage in Argentina, even a town named Rawson which was named originally named Trerawson by the Welsh colonists. Argentina almost became a British colony, but the local populace resisted somewhat, now they wish the hadn't, when comparing their, somewhat impoverished existence with that of Canada, Australia or New Zealand.
> 
> Ask at the Argentine Embassy.


Well, I wasn´t exactly planning to hop on the next boat ... just curious!

I´ve heard of the Welsh communities in Argentina, and they play rugby too I believe, as well as living mainly on beef. My OH would be in his element.

We will go and have a look for ourselves one day. Can´t travel anywhere at the moment because of geriatric cat (still getting her own back on us for bringing her to Spain).


----------



## Claire la richarde (Jul 6, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Well, I wasn´t exactly planning to hop on the next boat ... just curious!
> 
> I´ve heard of the Welsh communities in Argentina, and they play rugby too I believe, as well as living mainly on beef. My OH would be in his element.
> 
> We will go and have a look for ourselves one day. Can´t travel anywhere at the moment because of geriatric cat (still getting her own back on us for bringing her to Spain).


The Welsh communities in Patagonia also run casas de te, where you can stuff yourself silly on tea and cakes. Apparently some tourists find it a great relief after an all-meat diet. They also have eisteddfodau in Welsh and Spanish, so if you like a bit of singing, it's the place to go.


----------

